# Crape Myrtle aphid treatment safe for bees?



## Michael58

I have a few Crape Myrtle's with leaves that are super sticky, which I think is from aphids. In the past I've used the "tree insect drench" which contains Imidacloprid. It worked great, but I'm wondering if there is something better as I've now read that Imidacloprid is very toxic to bees. Or should I not be as concerned as the blooms are now gone for the fall?


----------



## Deadlawn

I believe insecticidal soap will not hurt bees. It works mechanically by smothering the aphids that are there when you spray it. But be careful with commercial brands as they may have other ingredients that may be toxic. You best bet is a homemade version which is a solution with dish soap. Google it and you will find many recipes for this. The caution here is to never make it more concentrated than the recipe or it could kill the plants.


----------



## harmonjw

Bayer makes a systemic insecticide that I have had good luck to treat the same problem in my crape myrtle. I usually treat it at the first of spring once the leaves have started to bud or just after, but before it flowers.


----------



## Deadlawn

harmonjw said:


> Bayer makes a systemic insecticide that I have had good luck to treat the same problem in my crape myrtle. I usually treat it at the first of spring once the leaves have started to bud or just after, but before it flowers.


Systemic pesticides will be toxic to any pollinators that use these plants. I would avoid systemic pesticides. Neonicotinoids are especially toxic.


----------



## mowww

Veltyma is safe on bees but great for aphid control.


----------

